# Thinking about another GTO



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Well, like the title says I am thinking of getting either a PBM or SRM 06 GTO. I regret trading in my 05 GTO for my Silverado every day... . It's a nice truck, dont get me wrong...but I miss the Goat. I know I will get KILLED on my trade, but you only live once and I should be happy right? It's not like I can take my money with me when I die. Any thoughts? Am I crazy, stupid or what?..


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

What's PBM/SRM?


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Kamau said:


> What's PBM/SRM?


Phantom Black, Spice Red


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

2005GTOLS2 said:


> Well, like the title says I am thinking of getting either a PBM or SRM 06 GTO. I regret trading in my 05 GTO for my Silverado every day... . It's a nice truck, dont get me wrong...but I miss the Goat. I know I will get KILLED on my trade, but you only live once and I should be happy right? It's not like I can take my money with me when I die. Any thoughts? Am I crazy, stupid or what?..


well first thought go srm 06 gto . second thought like u said cant take it with u so enjoy life while u can and be happy. plus lifes too short


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

2005GTOLS2 said:


> Well, like the title says I am thinking of getting either a PBM or SRM 06 GTO. I regret trading in my 05 GTO for my Silverado every day... . It's a nice truck, dont get me wrong...but I miss the Goat. I know I will get KILLED on my trade, but you only live once and I should be happy right? It's not like I can take my money with me when I die. Any thoughts? Am I crazy, stupid or what?..


So you made it about a month before the error of your ways caught up to 
you. Go forth, and be happy again!


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

The way i see it is money isnt worth geting in somthing you regreat everyday. Buy the goat if it makes you happy. Being happy is one of the most important part of life if you ask me. Go for it.


----------



## no_fate (Sep 15, 2006)

Ozz is right! But second to happiness is can you "really" afford it!! :willy:


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

no_fate said:


> Ozz is right! But second to happiness is can you "really" afford it!! :willy:


Affording it is no problem.....I had an 05 GTO...:cheers


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I knew you would be back.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

The Dark side isn't much fun is it...

Get the Goat back!


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Keep the Silverado, and save your money for the 09 Camaro. When it comes out, my Goat will be gone.


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Cadsbury said:


> The Dark side isn't much fun is it...
> 
> Get the Goat back!


May get one this weekend....will have to see...:cheers


----------



## UFOGTO (Dec 18, 2005)

Cadsbury said:


> The Dark side isn't much fun is it...
> 
> Get the Goat back!


Thinks about driving the goat on city streets.....
I thought that the goat was the dark side. I am confused:confused :confused


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:willy: :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy: 

goat got your tounge?:cheers i was out of my mine when i got my goat back in 05. i was uside down on my trade so i got hit with high payment. but i dont regreat it at all. i/ve been happy ever cents LOL(get it. money) my payment is $632 and change when i was paying $432 (01 ******) i said it will be worht it paying the extra 2 a month for the Big Red Bicth


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

2005GTOLS2 said:


> Well, like the title says I am thinking of getting either a PBM or SRM 06 GTO. I regret trading in my 05 GTO for my Silverado every day... . It's a nice truck, dont get me wrong...but I miss the Goat. I know I will get KILLED on my trade, but you only live once and I should be happy right? It's not like I can take my money with me when I die. Any thoughts? Am I crazy, stupid or what?..


F**k the truck, get the Goat.

I don't want to be a dick, but c'mon man...a Silvarado vs. a GTO??? That's like asking someone if they should buy a slingshot or a Berretta 92F.

Gerry


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i know you been beat by other car on the streets of columbus in your truck scotty. it would be nice if you can keep the truck to and have a goat. i know i would like a bigger better truck 









:willy: :rofl:


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> i know you been beat by other car on the streets of columbus in your truck scotty. it would be nice if you can keep the truck to and have a goat. i know i would like a bigger better truck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta get my Goat back Gerald....I miss it!!...It's gonna cost me a lot of money to get out of my truck, but as I said....you can't take it with you. It looks like I will be dealing with Jay......they have matched all the other dealers I have contacted in Atlanta, Newnan, and Montgomery. As far as the truck goes, I should have kept my 05 GTO and just bought an old beater to go fishing in and what not. BIG MISTAKE on my part....but as the saying goes....your learn from your mistakes. Going to Jay in the morning to talk to Bob Baker and see what we can work out. It's funny that you would say that I have been beat in my Silverado. As a matter of fact I have had more people wanting to race me since I got the truck.......If I was in the Goat, they would just look the other way or cower down. Guess they knew they didnt have a chance against the Goat. About a week after I got the truck I was on my way to work one morning. There was some ricer that kept messing with me.......so we both punched it at about a 65 roll......I pullled him until 100MPH where the speed limiter kicked in and he went speeding by....that REALLY pissed me off. I think it was at that point that I realized that I had made a mistake on my vehicle decision. Well, I learn from my mistakes, and I hope to see that same guy again. This time he has a rude awakening coming. If I was in my GTO at the time, he probably wouldn't have tried to jump me like he did. He knew he could outrun my truck on top-end unless I had a tune to take out the top speed limiter. Kudos to him although, he gambled and he won. No excuses. This scenario will not happen again.....if I do meet him again(and I remember the car as I have seen it several times), he is gonna get biotch slapped hard!!!

EOT(End of Transmission)..........lol


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Spice Red*

*On the way home from the shore 10/1, the wife and I stopped in at a Pontiac dealer in Maryland. 5 GTO's sat on the lot. One stood out.....

SPICE RED.

WOWWWWWWW, first time I seen one up close.

Feel in love with it. That color is GORGEOUS. The wife loved it. I said you want a spice red? She said she'd think about it.... I said you want one we'll get one. Now, I did get her an 04' Grand-AM GT with the complete SCT package (hood scoops, upgraded spoiler etc) on it for Xmas of 2004. NOT a single problem. She loves the car. Not a scratch on it and it's paid for.

I told her we'll go see what we can get on a trade..... Talked about it the rest of the way home.. Next day, I am psyched to go negotiate a deal on an A4 Spice Red... at my local dealer, for her. 

Here's the bad news.... she had time to think...... She is a very practical person..... She loves the Spice Red, Loves my Quicksilver one and loves everything about GTO's. BUT... her car is paid for, looks new, 20K on it, sun roof... FWD, it gets upward of 33.6 mpg, and I have to say the quality is outstanding on it, and it is one sharp car... but it's not a GTO. 

Like I said she had time to think... She says I think I will keep my GT. I told her what if we could get the GTO for say 16K with the trade, after all, we got an unsolicited offer for her car for an 05' G-5 for 13K without even talking to a sales person...... Well, her mind is made up...... To be honest I wanted the Spice Red, for myself, and disguise it as her car while keeping my 05'. 

Moral of story......... If ya see one ya like, GRAB it before the better half has time to think it over. You may be glad ya did.*


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *On the way home from the shore 10/1, the wife and I stopped in at a Pontiac dealer in Maryland. 5 GTO's sat on the lot. One stood out.....
> 
> SPICE RED.
> 
> ...


I hear ya man....get what you want, because when it is all said and done...YOU are the one that will be paying for it every month...Am I right?

On a side note:

Me and a bunch of guys from work went to the 1/8 mile dragstrip last night for a little fun. I had to take my truck out there of course....lol. Made a few passes. My best was a 9.83. Not terribly bad for a stock 5.3L truck....:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

2005GTOLS2 said:


> I hear ya man....get what you want, because when it is all said and done...YOU are the one that will be paying for it every month...Am I right?
> 
> On a side note:
> 
> Me and a bunch of guys from work went to the 1/8 mile dragstrip last night for a little fun. I had to take my truck out there of course....lol. Made a few passes. My best was a 9.83. Not terribly bad for a stock 5.3L truck....:cheers


*
Well we both would be paying for it, but hey, if you can afford it, go for it. You only live once.... Besides, when you are put in the ground, your money ain't goin with ya. All your money is checked at the gates.*


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *
> Well we both would be paying for it, but hey, if you can afford it, go for it. You only live once.... Besides, when you are put in the ground, your money ain't goin with ya. All your money is checked at the gates.*


Well said....that's what everyone is telling me. On a sadder note....the money that I have to get another GTO is the result of my mother dying of a massive heart attack at the relatively young age of 64. No pre-existing heart problems either. She was in good health, excercised, and ate healthy. She is the reason that I am in such a good financial situation right now(along with my good paying job). I just dont want to feel like I am doing the wrong thing by putting down a good bit of change on the GTO and disappointing her. I mean I know she would want me to be happy, and if she were still alive she would probably tell me to do what makes me happy. I'm getting emotional just talking about this. Anyway, this here is my dilemma I am facing. Should I do it or not? I have mixed feelings about it...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

2005GTOLS2 said:


> Well said....that's what everyone is telling me. On a sadder note....the money that I have to get another GTO is the result of my mother dying of a massive heart attack at the relatively young age of 64. No pre-existing heart problems either. She was in good health, excercised, and ate healthy. She is the reason that I am in such a good financial situation right now(along with my good paying job). I just dont want to feel like I am doing the wrong thing by putting down a good bit of change on the GTO and disappointing her. I mean I know she would want me to be happy, and if she were still alive she would probably tell me to do what makes me happy. I'm getting emotional just talking about this. Anyway, this here is my dilemma I am facing. Should I do it or not? I have mixed feelings about it...


*IMO.... she gave you the money for you to use as you see fit. If purchasing a GTO makes you happy GO FOR IT. What's the difference what you spend it on? A vacation, cruise, clothing, women, a home? It's all monetary. I've lost more than my share of family members, but I was not in a position like you are. No matter what you spend it on you will have a guilt trip. In your eyes it's Ill gotten money. The difference is, she wanted YOU to have it, no strings... Don't attach strings to it.... Every time you get behind the wheel, think of her as being there with you, because without her you would not be as fortunate as you are...

Hope that helps.*


----------



## Humbler05Tredm6 (Jun 27, 2006)

If I had the money it would most definitely be another GTO with work done by MTI! or better yet the z06:cool


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thx guys....I did purchase a Spice Red 06. I am happy!!.....back in the herd again!!....:cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

the deal went thru?


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> the deal went thru?


Yep....Already changed over the insurance just a little while ago.....:cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:cool now lets burn some rubber


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> :cool now lets burn some rubber


LOL!!


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

I love a happy ending! I was on pins and needles!:cheers


----------

